

Eric Rosenfeld Talking LTCM, Ten Years Later - john7
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/04/eric_rosenfeld.html

======
jerryji
Great presentation, true information, excellent complement to "When Genius
Failed", well worth the 90 minutes run time.

